

Adobe is spying on users and sending the data to its servers – in clear text - user_666
http://the-digital-reader.com/2014/10/06/adobe-spying-users-collecting-data-ebook-libraries/

======
PhantomGremlin
I think people have given up.

The NSA spies on them, the Chinese try to hack their computers, Sony tries to
load Rootkits on their computers. Between Heartbleed and Shellshock and 'goto
fail; goto fail;' their systems are like swiss cheese to determined hackers.
Just last week we learned that hackers stole info from Chase on 83 million
accounts. Nude pictures of celebrities are floating around the Internet.

Normal people (not computer nerds) are virtually powerless to do anything to
protect themselves. So they have stopped caring.

~~~
walterbell
I once spoke to a privacy lawyer who said that normal people are highly
offended when their expensive Apple device fails to protect their privacy.
It's good that Apple is using pro-privacy rhetoric, independent of any
technical or legal facts that may conflict with that rhetoric.

------
Cowicide
These allegations seem pretty serious offhand. Has anyone been able to
determine the veracity of this?

~~~
walterbell
One commenter on the article confirmed some logging and used the hosts file to
stop it.

If vendors keep up this behavior, they will find their apps confined to third-
party sandboxes that permit network access under very controlled
circumstances.

